# CPC Looking for work!!- Located in NYC Area currently working in NYC Private Hospital



## Bjacobs0691 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Hiring Managers, 

I recently passed my CPC exam and have one (1) year experience in dealing with ICD and CPT codes. I'm now looking to land an actual position coding full or part time, remote or onsite. I'm an extremely fast learner and hard worker looking to make a mark in the next position I am in. 

My email address is attached to this thread, please respond for resume.

Bjacobs0691@gmail.com

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------

